# Newbie Owner 550i Sport Pkg - Need Winter Tire Help/Advice



## DaGmen (Oct 27, 2007)

I just purchased a 2006 BMW 550i 6-speed this week. It has the Sport package with 18inch wheels with run-flat tires. 

I have never had a car where I have used winter tires. 

I live in Central NJ and I was looking for a recommendation on the best winter tires to get for my new car. 

Thanks!


----------



## DaGmen (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone? Any suggestions help? Gary can you help?


----------



## pjt (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm sure that Gary can help, but my recommendation is to browse through the TireRack website for information. They have some very useful surveys and ratings that have helped me make my tire decisions. I'm a advocate for minus-sizing when it comes to winter tires, and have had never had any winter-driving problems here in the Northeast. 
Good luck.
pjt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

DaGmen said:


> Anyone? Any suggestions help? Gary can you help?


If you'd like to use your stock wheels, you can actually mount the 245/40R18 size both front and rear (they will fit both the front 8" wide and rear 9" wide wheels).

Selection this late in the season is getting pretty slim but we still have a few sets in stock of the highly regarded Dunlop Winter Sport M3 in our Delaware warehouse. For a run-flat snow tire we have the Pirelli 240SZ RFT.

Another option would be to minus size to 17" wheels and use 225/50R17 for winter tires. In that size we still have stock of a runflat version of the Dunlop Winter Sport M3.

View available wheels and pricing here :

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

I'm running -1 size (17") Dunlop SP Wintersport M3 DSST (runflats) on Beyern Mesh rims (my winter set) and the performance is simply awesome in snow. Best snow tires I've ever had plus outstanding dry pavement performance. Snow tires are hard to come by this late in the season, and I'd seriously consider the set that Gary has.


----------



## DaGmen (Oct 27, 2007)

17x7.5 Sport Edition F5 Silver Painted
for 2006 BMW 550i Sport Package Sedan With Direct TPMS (Metal Valve) In Stock 012345678 $89.00 $356.00 
225/50R17 Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3 ROF Blackwall RunFlat
for 2006 BMW 550i Sport Package Sedan With Direct TPMS (Metal Valve) In Stock 012345678 $205.00 $820.00 
433MHZ TIRE PRESSURE SENSOR 
for 2006 BMW 550i Sport Package Sedan With Direct TPMS (Metal Valve) In Stock 012345678 $42.00 $168.00 
REQUIRED VALVE 
for 2006 BMW 550i Sport Package Sedan With Direct TPMS (Metal Valve) In Stock 012345678 $8.00 $32.00 

I configured the above tire and wheel package, is this a good setup for my car? 

Also how do I find out if my car needs the TPMS parts? I checked my wheels and they do have metal valves, but I have not seen any PSI information on the dashboard? Is it buried inside the I-Drive car data section?


----------



## Poog (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm curious, does the 550i come with the mini-spare?


----------



## dentity (Aug 9, 2009)

*550i sports package*

Did I understand you correctly? If i have the 550i with the sports package and stock wheels 245 front 275 back; I can buy the 245/40R18 size both front and rear?

thank you in advance

Ray



[email protected] said:


> If you'd like to use your stock wheels, you can actually mount the 245/40R18 size both front and rear (they will fit both the front 8" wide and rear 9" wide wheels).
> 
> Selection this late in the season is getting pretty slim but we still have a few sets in stock of the highly regarded Dunlop Winter Sport M3 in our Delaware warehouse. For a run-flat snow tire we have the Pirelli 240SZ RFT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yes. That is quite commonly done with winter tires. It can also be done with summer tires. The wider rear tires are fitted largely for looks.



dentity said:


> Did I understand you correctly? If i have the 550i with the sports package and stock wheels 245 front 275 back; I can buy the 245/40R18 size both front and rear?
> 
> Ray


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

dentity said:


> Did I understand you correctly? If i have the 550i with the sports package and stock wheels 245 front 275 back; I can buy the 245/40R18 size both front and rear?
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> Ray


Yes, as LMC mentioned, this is very common and the actually preferred by most for winter setups.

:thumbup:


----------



## dentity (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you


----------

